# المواد الحافظة للماسكات الطبيعية



## mostfavip (24 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اريد عمل ماسكات طبيعية للبشرة بدون مواد كيميائية 
مثل الماسكات البودرة على سبيل المثال ترمس مطحون وحليب بودرة ونشا الخ 
ما هى قاعدة ماسكات البودرة والنسب 
وكيف استطيع تحديد مدة الصلاحية للماسك وما المادة الطبيعية الحافظة للماسك ونسبتها 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## chemnoor (18 يوليو 2013)

بالرغم من أن الفورمول هو الأفضل من حيث القوة إلا أنه يفضل عدم استخدامه 
يفضل إضافة مواد حافظة خاصة بمواد التجميل من c24 من شركة isp
أو استخدام الديتول أو البي سي إم إكس


----------



## mostfavip (22 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك على المرور والرد ارجو التوضيح اكثر


----------

